# Quick question about sleeping pills



## Bill.K

I've been having issues falling asleep every once in a while and was wondering if anyone could recommend some?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Bill.K said:


> I've been having issues falling asleep every once in a while and was wondering if anyone could recommend some?



There's a lot of negatives to taking prescription sleeping pills, so I always use a more natural alternative. What works good for me is "Solaray Sleep Blend SP-17". It's a blend of various herbs like Valerian, Hops, Skullcap, Passion Flower, Dandelion, Chamomile, Marshmallow and Hawthorn...all good for relaxation and sleep. I get mine at a local vitamin store, but you can get it cheaper online.

Another supplement that works for sleep in older people is Melatonin, it's found naturally in our bodies, but decreases with age. There are other benefits to it also besides sleep. I'm using "Schiff Melatonin Plus" with Theanine (amino acid)
they're 3mg Melatonin, and I use a pill splitter and only take half, the amount needed is very often a small one. When stressed I take a herbal sleep cap and 1/2 of the melatonin pill together, works great. My husband like to use the "Source Naturals Melatonin", they're 1mg tabs that are sublingual, they dissolve under the tongue for quicker absorption. The thing to remember with melatonin, is that it will not work if you're walking around in lighted rooms, better to be in the dark for it to be most effective. Here's some info...http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Insomnia


----------



## Ernie7

If you want you can just begin with taking 25mg of Benadryl or generic diphenhydramine before bedtime.  This is usually does the trick.  The melatonin will work but this should be used with caution because as stated above your body makes this naturally and if it senses an external source it will begin to produce less.  Some people take too much and blunt out the receptors in the brain which respond to Melatonin.  I'd start with just cutting caffeine, sleeping in a quite dark room, get on a schedule, ect.


----------



## Bill.K

Thank you for all the insight, I'll see what my doctor says the next time I see him!


----------



## rt3

melatonin is really good, most doses start from 1-3 mg, but I have seen as high as 90 mg (yup). Current literature suggests it helps protect against the big A (Alzheimer's) by helping the regulation of the Circadian rhythm cycle. If you are waking up like a bolt, due do the epinephrine rush, (dump from the adrenals) your are in adrenal stress, and need to take steps to adjust your cortisol. Adding 5-HTP will also help a great deal. Depending on how far into health stuff your are, you could do a gut cleansing with Monolaurin  so that natural serotonin your stomach helps restore the body cycle as a whole
While Benadryl and other over the counter stuff works, they are really no better than a shot of scotch, and both are CNS depressants, and liver enzyme inducers as well, and you don't even get to enjoy it. Over dosing by Melatonin from a toxic level doesn't happen, but can make you groggy the next day.  
the increase or decrease of hormones is called feedback inhibition, and is much more complicated than a simple receptor shut down.


----------



## Vivjen

Melatonin is not available OTC in UK, or in Canada, I believe.
it is only available on prescription for specific conditions, such as ADHD.


----------



## rt3

DHEA is only on rx in Canada, but available in us for HDADHD (high definition ADHD) as well as other things. I don't think you guys are allowed guns either.


----------



## Vivjen

No, we aren't..


----------



## Vivjen

Not proven enough.
last lot I bought was in US!
out of date now..

I am beginning to think rt3 may be human!


----------



## rt3

HA,HA my Russell terrier reminds me of it everynight before bedtime by bringing GasX.


----------



## That Guy




----------



## Vivjen

rt3 said:


> HA,HA my Russell terrier reminds me of it everynight before bedtime by bringing GasX.



Sorry, don't be too offended...


----------



## gar

I take 1mg of Lorazepam it helps me.


----------



## Vivjen

I get up..and have a coffee!


----------



## charlotta

My PC Doctor said that as we get older to avoid taking Benadryl or anything with diphenhydramine as it tends to stay in our system and
causes memory problems.  I avoid anything that has diphenhydramine in it.


----------



## d0ug

Some supplements have melatonin and probably available anywhere. Some doctors say it is a calcium deficiency problem. The olden days they would warm milk to help you get to sleep [calcium]


----------



## Bettyann

A half of a Unisom together with one Tylenol works well for me. Take about 1/2 hr before going to bed.


----------



## Butterfly

For some reason, melatonin causes me to have very weird, vivid, upsetting dreams.  I quit taking it -- didn't really help much with sleep, anyway.


----------



## oldman

rt3 said:


> melatonin is really good, most doses start from 1-3 mg, but I have seen as high as 90 mg (yup). Current literature suggests it helps protect against the big A (Alzheimer's) by helping the regulation of the Circadian rhythm cycle. If you are waking up like a bolt, due do the epinephrine rush, (dump from the adrenals) your are in adrenal stress, and need to take steps to adjust your cortisol. Adding 5-HTP will also help a great deal. Depending on how far into health stuff your are, you could do a gut cleansing with Monolaurin  so that natural serotonin your stomach helps restore the body cycle as a whole
> While Benadryl and other over the counter stuff works, they are really no better than a shot of scotch, and both are CNS depressants, and liver enzyme inducers as well, and you don't even get to enjoy it. Over dosing by Melatonin from a toxic level doesn't happen, but can make you groggy the next day.
> the increase or decrease of hormones is called feedback inhibition, and is much more complicated than a simple receptor shut down.




90 mgs. of Melatonin? HOLY COW!! When I flew, I would take one or two mgs. to help me fall asleep. It would always work, but I would feel drowsy in the morning, which is not good for a pilot. So, then I tried Tylenol PM. That did the same thing, as did Advil PM. I went to GNC and they recommended that I try Valarian Root. It really didn't do much. I guess you just have to shop around and try different things that work best for you. I know the Advil PM will put you to sleep. I think that stuff would put a horse to sleep.


----------



## Lon

None of the non prescription remedies work for me and neither do the prescription meds like Ambien work either, so I just do with less sleep.


----------



## Bettyann

I believe that for an over the counter helper...Unisom is the best... far better than  Benedryl and even the drs seem to prefer its use to Benedryl. Herbal products are good, so is Melatonin if that is all you need... but I usually take 1/2 of a Unisom per night...I too have had sleep problems for so many years, but this does the trick.


----------



## chic

Lon said:


> None of the non prescription remedies work for me and neither do the prescription meds like Ambien work either, so I just do with less sleep.




Me too. The non prescription stuff is like taking nothing at all. Ambien made me almost hallucinate which was weird. Ativan is a great "prescription only" sleep aid. If gets into the bloodstream fast and makes you fall asleep, but doesn't stay in your bloodstream all day as some other benzos do wich causes them to be so rapidly addicting.

It's still addictive though so discuss it with your doc if you have one.


----------



## QuickSilver

My husband uses Valerian..  Its nonprescription. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerian_(herb)


----------



## JustBonee

d0ug said:


> Some supplements have melatonin and probably available anywhere. Some doctors say it is a calcium deficiency problem. The olden days they would warm milk to help you get to sleep [calcium]



Whenever I think to have a cup of warm milk (with Ovaltine) at bedtime, I fall right to sleep.  .. good peaceful sleep.


----------



## Debby

Vivjen said:


> Melatonin is not available OTC in UK, or in Canada, I believe.
> it is only available on prescription for specific conditions, such as ADHD.




Melatonin is available in Canada Vivjen.  Just have to look in the vitamin section of the supermarket or drug store.  I use it every night and it helps a lot.


----------



## Vivjen

Thanks Debby; it wasn't last time I was there....many years ago.
still not available here!


----------



## Meanderer

I take 3 mg of melatonin, on occasion as needed.  As I understand it, it is not a sleeping pill, but signals the brain that it is time to go to sleep.  Keep away from computer screens and light sources, and take an hour before going to bed.  (my routine).  Everyone is different.  Good sleep habits aren't found in a pill bottle.
View attachment 9961


----------



## SeaBreeze

Butterfly said:


> For some reason, melatonin causes me to have very weird, vivid, upsetting dreams.  I quit taking it -- didn't really help much with sleep, anyway.



It definitely intensifies your dreams Butterfly, I stop taking it too when I have a nightmare...but when the dreams are good, they are excellent!



Bettyann said:


> I believe that for an over the counter helper...Unisom is the best... far better than  Benedryl and even the drs seem to prefer its use to Benedryl. Herbal products are good, so is Melatonin if that is all you need... but I usually take 1/2 of a Unisom per night...I too have had sleep problems for so many years, but this does the trick.



I take 1/2 Unisom too, not every night, but when I do, it works.  Solaray Sleep Blend SP-17 is an herbal capsule that works pretty well too.


----------



## Bobw235

Meanderer said:


> I take 3 mg of melatonin, on occasion as needed.  As I understand it, it is not a sleeping pill, but signals the brain that it is time to go to sleep.  Keep away from computer screens and light sources, and take an hour before going to bed.  (my routine).  Everyone is different.  Good sleep habits aren't found in a pill bottle.
> View attachment 9961



I have used 3 mg and now 5 mg doses of Melatonin and occasionally an Ambien.  The 5 mg Melatonin works well for me and helps me fall asleep quickly with no adverse effects the next day.  Over the counter remedies leave me groggy the next morning.  The Ambien always works, but has the unpleasant side effect of memory loss from the night before.


----------



## Falcon

I read in bed.  Pretty soon I get sleepy and can't keep my eyes open. 

  So, I close my book, take off my glasses, turn off the lamp and am asleep until around
  say, 2:30 AM when my bladder shakes me awake. Then, back to sleep until morning.

  I can't remember when I last took a pill of ANY kind.


----------



## Meanderer

View attachment 10049


----------



## rt3

can't remember taking a pill etc.


perhaps taking a pill would jog your memory


----------



## AprilT

Consider a few drops of lavender oil on your pillow or on a tissue placed near your pillow or in prizer form spray your bed area with this essential oil.  It works for me more often than not.  Be careful with the OTC meds especially if you have any health issues or are taking other medications the OTC's can interact with.  Do check with your doctor before trying Melatonin, it's great for many, but be safe. 

http://www.livestrong.com/article/115717-bad-side-effects-melatonin-supplements/


----------



## rt3

sorry--- do not use oils, they condense in the lower sacs of the lungs and cause lipoid pneumonia. no need to check with doc on the melatonin, it is a tryptamine derivative, which is part of the essential amino acid group. if you thing it necessary, be sure to check on cheese, and meats, as they contain tyrosine and tryptophan.


----------



## AprilT

Anyone that tells you not to check with your doctor, not knowing anything about your health, you need to be leary about their advice all around.  I'm no expert, but I wouldn't ever tell you that you shouldn't consult your doctor under any circumstances.


----------



## RadishRose

Less caffeine, excersize, read in bed, deep, relaxing breaths, dark room-  what I've been told


----------



## Meanderer

It also helps if you work hard all day and go to bed tired.  (Occasionally)


----------



## rt3

ok --- check with your doctor before breathing oils that cause lipoid  pneumonia


----------



## SeaBreeze

AprilT said:


> Consider a few drops of lavender oil on your pillow or on a tissue placed near your pillow or in prizer form spray your bed area with this essential oil.  It works for me more often than not.  Be careful with the OTC meds especially if you have any health issues or are taking other medications the OTC's can interact with.  Do check with your doctor before trying Melatonin, it's great for many, but be safe.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/115717-bad-side-effects-melatonin-supplements/



I agree with you about the Lavender, many people will also effectively use it for their dogs, just a spritz mixed with water on their bedding can help them to rest more peacefully.  I've used a couple of drops in my bath, and it is very relaxing and smells great.  http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Lavender

You're right about the Melatonin, it is a natural hormone, and can be abused or overused.  I started out taking 3 mg tablets, but find that only 1/2 - 1mg is needed for a restful sleep.  Here's another page which shows some drug interactions, so I agree that everyone who's under a doctor's care for any medical condition, or taking any prescription meds, should definitely get doctor's approval before using _any _supplement or herb. http://www.rxlist.com/melatonin-page3/supplements.htm#Interactions


----------



## rt3

definitely and don't forget melatonin is made in the gut, large quantities in bananas and cherries, so make sure doc is aware., (as if he knew that)


----------



## SeaBreeze

Don't forget about pineapple, oranges, barley, tomatoes, oats, sweet corn, mangosteen, etc.  http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/food-sourced-melatonin-provides-natural-way-help-sleep?page=2


----------



## Debby

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 10049




I had a day a few weeks ago where I got up in the morning and I felt incredible!!!  I slept so well that I had lots of energy, my outlook on life was wonderful, but that only lasted til I went to bed that evening and the next morning it was back to feeling like I really could have used more sleep.......

My doctor actually mentioned that our bodies revert back to the kind of circadian rhythm that we had when we were babies as we get old.  Fitful sleeps, lots of naps (sound familiar folks) so this is all perfectly natural.  Sadly, that doesn't make me feel any better.  I'm still tired most of the time.


----------



## QuickSilver

I also have heard that as people age they require less sleep.   I still need 7-8 hours to feel really rested. 

So I looked and found this.  Apparently it's a myth. 

http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/features/do-seniors-need-less-sleep



> When it comes to myths about sleep, this one refuses to nod off -- and stay asleep. Contrary to popular opinion, older people don't need less sleep than the average person. In fact, adults require about the same amount of sleep from their 20s into old age, although the number of hours per night varies from person to person. But many older adults get much less sleep than they need, for a variety of reasons.






> Another reason for senior snooze troubles lies in a big difference between younger and older sleepers: the timing of rest. As adults age, advanced sleep phase syndrome sets in, causing the body's internal clock to adjust to earlier bed and wakeup times. But some seniors continue to stay up late, as they did in their younger years. Sleep deprivation is often the result.
> Bottom line: It's important to find the root cause of sleepless nights, especially if, as in Gaertner's case, sleep issues are masking deeper medical problems. "See your doctor if you're not getting restful sleep at night and are unable to wake up refreshed," Gardner says. "Healthy sleep is something one should expect at all ages."
> [h=3]Tips for getting more sleep[/h]If you're having trouble sleeping, try these techniques for getting more shut-eye:
> *Get set.* Wake up at the same hour every day and exercise and eat meals at set times to help get sleep back on track.
> *Get sun.* No matter your age, daylight is extremely important because it helps regulate the sleep/wake cycle. Spend as much time as possible outdoors or near sunlight.
> *Get checked.* Medication can interrupt sleep. A doctor can recommend adjusting the timing or dose, or possibly switching to an alternative prescription.


----------



## rt3

while melatonin production etc. is regulated by sunlight (or lack of) the circadian is regulated by cortisol and epinephrine. These suggest renal stress which affects rest during sleep. If you have a salt craving you are a candidate. As always check with your doctor to get Ambien and other related CNS depressants which will never solve the problem


----------



## SeaBreeze

rt3 said:


> As always check with your doctor to get Ambien and other related CNS depressants which will never solve the problem



Somebody needs a happy pill from their doctor.


----------



## rt3

yes, indeed, happy thoughts so we can fly like Peter Pan


----------

